# Happy Thanksgiving everyone



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends here.If youre one of the unfortunate ones that have to work the holiday you have my gratitude for your unselfish service. Stay safe everyone.
charlie


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

+1 , Happy Thanksgiving even though I celebrate Festivus..


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hey gang! Happy Turkey Day... I get the day off but can't leave post  and my turkey dinner will be army issued so I'm not anticipating anything great.

Have some good food and drink for me today...

Take care and enjoy the day with your family and friends.

Gil


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Its good to see you around Gil, I hope your turkey dinner turns out to be 
much better than you expect!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!
Stay safe all


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Happy day, all - and my best to you, Gil :sun:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all on Masscops! I'm pulling downtown sector this morning, but I'll work today and get Christmas off, so more than fair trade.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!
http://www.snoopy.com/comics/peanut...hanksgiving/Snoopy_thanksgiving2_1280x960.jpg 
http://www.snoopy.com/comics/peanut...hanksgiving/Snoopy_thanksgiving2_1280x960.jpg


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving! The holiday food season is now officially open!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. To all our brothers and sisters that have to work today Be Safe. And to all our friends that have been activated and are out there protecting us, THANKS.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving all.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all from the west coast!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all from the west coast!


You guys have Thanksgiving out there too? 

Gil....I was always pleasantly surprised with Army chow during the holidays; they really pull out all the stops.

Everyone working today, stay safe!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving every one!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> You guys have Thanksgiving out there too?
> 
> Gil....I was always pleasantly surprised with Army chow during the holidays; they really pull out all the stops.
> 
> Everyone working today, stay safe!


Sure we do, but instead of a turkey, we have burritos and tacos instead!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Stay safe.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Turkey day to everyone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING, YOU GUYS!!!!*

Thanks for all that you do all year long, both in this place and out in the real world.

Love,
Jeepy


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope everyone is having a Happy Thanksgiving. Let's be safe out there and keep our heads in the A game.

Family gatherings and alcohol are never a good combination.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all a safe night!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Happy Thanksgiving my friends.
*


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope it was a safe and happy one for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving folks! Did anyone else's table turn into an 'Ask a Cop' thread today? I was not a happy in-law.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I was the conservative skunk at the liberal family garden party today...
Thank God for Grey Goose and Sam Adams...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> I was the conservative skunk at the liberal family garden party today...
> Thank God for Grey Goose and Sam Adams...


I am lucky that the innies are all Patriots, but the brother in law is a used car salesman wanna-be biker. Dinner was Deeeeelicious though. Round two is in the work fridge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving folks! Did anyone else's table turn into an 'Ask a Cop' thread today? I was not a happy in-law.


Yep....culminating with everyone's insistence I perform FST's on my obviously intoxicated sister-in-law. By the time I had her trying to tap-dance while singing "God Bless America", they had figured out I didn't want to play.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Yep....culminating with everyone's insistence I perform FST's on my obviously intoxicated sister-in-law. By the time I had her trying to tap-dance while singing "God Bless America", they had figured out I didn't want to play.


:L: You just made me laugh out loud!!! Thanks, Delta!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mtc said:


> ...and lots of home brew..


NOW YOUR TALKING!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Yep....culminating with everyone's insistence I perform FST's on my obviously intoxicated sister-in-law. By the time I had her trying to tap-dance while singing "God Bless America", they had figured out I didn't want to play.


That's spectacular!!! 
=D>


----------

